# Inside a Poké Ball



## Eeveelution (Jan 18, 2010)

*Inside a Poké Ball*

We all understand Poké Balls hold Pokémon, but one seldom asked question is: what is it like inside one? I searched and found no discussion topics, so I figured I'd start one. What do you think goes on inside the Poké Ball between battles? Do they just sleep, are they cramped, is there anything to do in it? From the Anime, we know that Pikachu hates it, and that some can open it on their own, which makes you wonder why they do that. The reason I recite the Anime is because from the games, we know almost nothing.

However, from the games, we know that Pokémon caught with the Luxury Ball like you better, and that certain balls have different catching rates that affect or depend on the Pokémon you're trying to catch. For example, in the games set in Johto, Kurt can make special Poké Balls from apricorns, such as the Lure Ball, which has a higher catching rate with water Pokémon.

I reason that each type is thus more suited to a certain type on the inside. I think the regular Poké Ball has an "average" interior more suited for low-level Pokémon; the Great Ball is slightly better; and the Ultra Ball is much better. As for the Master Ball, it is either A) the ultimate luxury that no Pokémon in their right mind could turn down, or B) a prison cell that locks them inside with no way out unless a trainer lets them out.

Maybe the Poké Balls cater to the Pokémon itself, too, along with that system. The better the Ball, the better the interior. For example, let's say there was a fire Pokémon inside. The Poké Ball may simply be warm. The Great Ball may be warmer with some steam. The Ultra Ball may be even hotter, with steam and lava. Finally, the Master Ball may be A) a miniature volcano, or B) a hot prison cell with a lock that they can't open without getting soaked and then dry off with the help of some steam.

What do you imagine the insides to be like?


----------



## Flygon1 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

Hmm, that's a difficult question. I've always thought of them as miniature worlds suited to each Pokemon; the top is semi-transparent (which I think is from either the anime or the manga). I don't think the type of ball seriously affects what it's like inside; a Poke Ball would be the same as a Great Ball, while a Net Ball could be somewhat more suited to Bug or Water types. As for the Master Ball, it's the outside of the ball that locks, not the inside.

Of course this is all speculation. The only evidence for any of this is the Luxury Ball and some spin-offs.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

Personally, I don't think the Balls have an actual interior. They do, after all, turn the Pokemon into an energy field. Could that be why Pikacu dislikes it? The sudden change from Matter to Energy? Perhaps.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

Although what we see of it is mirrored sides, and the Pokemon emerging from energy, I believe that it provides ameneties to the Pokemon inside (what these amenties are, how much of them there are, and how good of quality they are depend on the ball, so a Poke Ball would be decent, but still nice, etc.). When the Ball is thrown, the Pokemon's quarters and ameneties disappear, and all the humans see is mirrored sides


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

I've always thought of the inside of a pokeball as a sort of virtual reality where the pokemon can bend the reality to their will so they are comfortable; I assumed that pikachu didn't like it because he preferred reality to a pretend one and that some pokemon could break out simply because they were mentally capable enough to 'break' their environment. I don't think the quality of their living would change between pokeballs, rather that the different types of pokeballs are better suited at catching different pokemon. Perhaps Luxury Balls give an aura of calm inside the ball, like a soothe bell.


----------



## eevee_em (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

I actually have some well thought-out theory for this. 

In the anime, Pokemon are turned into energy when they enter the Pokeball. They can remain concious, think, and hear things outside the Pokeball with only a little bit of effort, but lose any and all perception of time. With more effort they can break out of them. Luxury balls work by subtly altering the Pokemon's mood to make it happier, Master balls are simply impossible to break out of, and other types of Pokeballs are designed to make it harder for certain kinds of Pokemon to break out.

In the manga, Pokemon are shrunk when they enter the Pokeball. Being inside the Pokeball can keep injuries from progressing(as seen when Erika threatened Red's Eevee), but otherwise is no different than being in a hamster ball. Different kinds of Pokeballs work the same way as in the anime.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

I'm usually more creative than this, but I think there's nothing really special in a Pokeball, just the necessary technology that is used to contain the Pokemon in it's energy state. The higher level the ball, the more advanced the tech, thus the easier it is for it to contain a Pokemon's energy. I think the Pokemon is in a sort of hibernation while in this state, and Pikachu is just a brat that refuses to go in.

A more inventive explanation would be the virtual reality theory, which is just so cool I have to make it my second guess.

(Side note: We have a spell checker here now?) EDIT: Wait that's just Firefox...*facepalm*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

Well, they're based off of Apricorns, which I think can naturally transfer a Pokémon into energy, so... Probably some sort of hibernation/slowed-down-time thing. Maybe.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

I used to be all over the virtual reality theory (even to the point of writing a Matrix parody largely based on it). There would be a plain environment inside the Pokéballs, with only the Luxury Ball being different. I've never thought the capture rate of the ball has anything to do with the contents of this environment; the virtual reality wouldn't kick in until the Pokémon has already submitted to the power of the ball. After all, why would you need to weaken the Pokémon if that was all there was to it?

Now, however, I tend to think Pokéballs just put the Pokémon's consciousness in a hazy, dreamlike state where they generally don't have much of a sense of time but are still vaguely aware of sounds in the surroundings of the ball and can focus on them if they choose to. Some Pokémon can also learn to break open the ball through an effort of will even after being successfully captured in it. How much they enjoy the dreamlike state varies between individuals; some, like Ash's Pikachu, don't like it in general, while others don't mind it or even like it.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

This.

I just think it puts the pokemon into a dream world which it is most comfortable in. Luxray balls will be better at reading the pokemon's mind and coming up with a happier inside. I have no idea how dusk/net ect balls work though, tbh.

Pikachu's just claustrophobic.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

I always pictured a randomized setting in the Pokeball-hence the catch rate- that pokemon got to chose from, and weaker pokemon would settle for almost anything, and higher leveled/legendary pokemon would be more picky and bust out.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

Well, I believe that inside the pokeball is a kind of "pokemon apartment"

Pokeballs: Average apartment
Net balls: Slightly better
Heal ball: Much better
Quick ball: Better still
Timer ball: Betterer
Great ball: Great apartment
Luxury ball: Great ball apartment, but with a *BAR*
Ultra ball: An almost perfect suite
Master ball: A perfect, fancy as hell suite!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

I believe that a Pokeball is a portal to the world of Mystery Dungeon.

Yes, you heard right, Mystery Dungeon.

When the Pokemon is sent out, it's simply warped out of the MD world. When it's recalled, it's sucked into the MD world. This is also why I believe that Mystery Dungeon is canon.


----------



## Blazie (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*

My belief at the moment is that when the Pokemon enter the Pokeball they are kept in a semi-conscious state and can focus on sounds from outside if they wish. Or else they're able to hear everything but kept in a dream-like trance and only vaguely remember what they hear if they don't specifically commit it to memory. 

As to the different types of balls, I believe that each ball has a system that helps it adhere to and transform a Pokemon's natural energy, and different balls have slightly different systems. For instance, Great Balls are made to be able to latch onto a Pokemon's energy, thus making it harder to escape. For type-related balls, like the net ball, they are made so that bug and water type energy is easier for it to contain. Luxury balls simply bring feelings of peacefulness and contentment upon a Pokemon after being captured.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Inside a Poké Ball*



Ruffledfeathers said:


> This.





			
				YouTube said:
			
		

> This video contains content from Turner EU, who has decided to block it in your country.


What the hell?


Anyway yes yes yes.
I'm not sure which theory I believe in, however it can't be that they're trapped in it. Remember Misty's Psyduck? It broke out randomly to be a nuisance? And the posh luxury interior doesn't make sense either. I mean you don't exactly see wild Pokémon begging trainers to to catch them in specialer Poké Balls. Pikachu simply has one-of-a-kind issues that, so far, seldom anyone else had. In the beginning the Scyther wasn't too keen to stay with Tracey, but that wasn't because of the Poké Ball. And would the interior matter to Legendaries, wouldn't they rather protect/disrupt the world and cosmic balance instead?

What I am certain is that DNA-specific technology is used to make sure the Ball is activated when it comes in contact with Pokémon. It doesn't work on humans (or rice-jelly-donut things) and that possibly means that all Pokémon have some link between them. But that's another story.


----------

